# Slimkicker.com



## WCman1976 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey folks,

A while back I was contacted by a site called Slimkicker.com via my Wordpress site (link below, if you are interested in viewing it) to see if I would be willing to test a new app they have coming out. I agreed to do it, and in the meantime I checked out their site. In my opinion it is MUCH more user-friendly than other fitness tracking sites out there. You have an "inspirational feed," which is the equivalent of the news feed on Facebook. There are countless message forums to post on, and they have special groups created by users to join up with people who have similar fitness goals. Just like myfitnesspal, you can add food and exercises. However, the process is a lot less irritating: once I buy myself a heart rate monitor that measures calorie burn, I can simply create a workout and just plug that one item in whenever I do it. (For example, if I burn 500 calories doing Kenpo Cardio Plus, I can simply create the workout "Kenpo Cardio Plus," plug in that calorie burn, and then save it for future use! A lot less annoying than having to hand pick EVERY EXERCISE you did in your workout.)

Another cool feature of the site: it treats fitness like a role-playing game. Think Dungeons and Dragons being played by fitness nuts! You set yourself a reward for when you achieve a certain number of experience points and level up. The goal can be anything you want, although it WOULD make more sense for it to be something healthy instead of, say, a slice of cake!

My favorite feature on there would have to be the Challenge Groups, as I plan on starting up a group when my wife and I do a program called the Ultimate Reset. Our start date is October 21. (Ultimate Reset is a 21-day detox program that is available through Team Beachbody, the same people who put out P90X, Insanity, Turbo Fire and 10 Minute Trainer.) If anyone is interested in that, drop me a line.

The only drawback? The site doesn't get much use. I have a feeling the iPhone App is where you would see the most traffic for them. Still, that is a small complaint.

Here is the site info, as well as my blog. Find me on the site (user ID WCman1976) and add me!

www.slimkicker.com

wcman1976.wordpress.com


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 25, 2012)

This reads like spam.


----------



## WCman1976 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> This reads like spam.



sorry you feel that way, but it isnt.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 25, 2012)

I smell spam too. 
You *did* read the TOS you agreed to, right? Specifically the section on advertising?

Start here, read to the end...

*Section 3: Advertising


**3.1 General advertising guidelines
*
An advertisement is defined as &#8220;a service or product being offered for trade or sale, or the solicitation of business&#8221;.

Advertising is forbidden except where noted.
You will not advertise or solicit other members to buy, sell or peruse any products or services or attend any events through this discussion forum.
The sole exception to this rule is the Advertising and Event Forums.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Sep 26, 2012)

Actually, it would be "Site Promotion" if there was a violation, which if anyone thought there was should be reported and the staff allowed to sort out. Gives them something to do and off Facebook.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd like to encourage the OP to contact Bob Hubbard, the site owner, before posting more of these. Perhaps you might be interested in writing *reviews* instead of promoting other sites.

I's also like to respectfully encourage folks who think they find posts that violate rules to ... report them ... _only_.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Sep 27, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> I'd like to encourage the OP to contact Bob Hubbard, the site owner, before posting more of these. Perhaps you might be interested in writing *reviews* instead of promoting other sites.
> 
> I's also like to respectfully encourage folks who think they find posts that violate rules to ... report them ... _only_.



What she said.


----------

